# friday pics ( a little early!)



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I start nights tomorrow, so I'm sleeping in so I thought I'd start Friday pics an hour early! (so sue me! LOL!)

lots of Theo this week!

At oyster lake during sunset'
Titans fan! (my wife, not me!
on the rio grande!
A couple of new friends on a new lease!
enjoying the wind! (we all need to do this more often!)


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My baby momma shooting some clay 









Next to the kraft singles...









Home Depot shopping with dad









It's not just bait lol


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

outdoor kitchen under construction
new pup
pressure washed fence and sprayed on some stain
group mask


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*Electrical done*

Finished the deck around the hot tub on June 29 for my wife's birthday on the 30th. Finished the electrical/lighting today....Used rope lights with the 4' plastic channels for somewhat straight runs.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska*

A few pictures from our recent Alaska trip. Thanks to everyone that provided tips and information.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wading earlier in the week next to the Surfside jetties.....if only the fish would cooperate......


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Finally got a little rain. It wasn't much, but was the first wet stuff in over a month.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Tae Kwon Do! My little girl.... She's about to test out for yellow belt.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughters 18th. No, that's not her baby! LOL


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Shore break.










The boys cooling off after fishing all morning










My son's big red










Son's gaspergu


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Did a little mowing for a buddy at his lease.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A Few of Emma's one year photo shoot 

A little luck yesterday!

Our girls 

Is this considered White Trash??? (Our two oldest and my cousin's daughter)


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago we got a nasty lil thunderstorm down in the country. after a few minutes of freaking out, my lab went missing....this is what I found.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

HAHA Safest place in da house.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

I was up in Alton IL bowfishing for jumping Asian carp last week. It is a blast. I probably shot over 50 times and only got 4 out of the air. It was all fun n games until the ride back to the dock at night. One of them jumped up hitting me right in the mouth, almost knocking me unconscious. I ended up with a bloody mouth, sore jaw, hurt neck and black eye. Here are a few of the pics and the Asian I was Kung foo fighting with.


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

The one that got me.....


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Went to take the family offshore and promptly broke down in the ICW. Fished off the end of the dock at SSM for a bit while Hector worked some magic on the boat.
My son caught this spadefish...which promptly spit jellyfish all over he and I. He's wincing in this photo while I tell him to nut up and let me take the pic! lol



Much happier boy here. Best seat in the house



mama fakes it



Daughter hangs on to her favorite hat



IN the end, a bakers dozen of chickens after about 5 hours on the water



Blew a trailer tire on the way home



Nice ***!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

My little shop rat getting ready for garage time.








Couple 10 month pics


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

One more of the labor day washer boards


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

A football team ordered 90 mcdoubles.
Fixed my piaa offroading lights. 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

American Oystercatcher with some jewelry on Follets
The sticker man of Surfside
Because I'm Tilman Fertitta, that's why. haha


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dove opener 

Ready for bow season......2013 Hoyt Spyder 30

Sunrise

Boudain, cream cheese, crawfish stuffed pork loin.


My beautiful lady and best friend.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Im going to need that pork loin recipe.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My wife in key west couple of weeks ago.
Sunset at Mallory square..


----------



## sluggoatx (Feb 2, 2012)

Shaky said:


> I start nights tomorrow, so I'm sleeping in so I thought I'd start Friday pics an hour early! (so sue me! LOL!)
> 
> lots of Theo this week!
> 
> ...


Good looking dog. What breed is it?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

1) It's a tough job being a trophy husband, but somebody has to do it
2) Bobo resting after the first dove hunt of the season.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

My little girl gave me a flower in one of my shotgun shells from our dove hunt this weekend. I love how little ones can find beauty in even the littlest things!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

OK folks I'll play...... how about a few of the local wildlife here around Uvalde !!!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Jace ready to shoot a can
limit of WW
with a WW
a lot of cleaning to do


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Camping Labor Day weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My girls are getting big....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Food Posioning*

Some think it is...lol

Start off with a Nawlings Cobb Salad

BBQ Venison Sausage, Polish Beet Horseradish Slaw n Homemade Spicy Pickles

Brine n Ancho Chili Rubbed Turkey Breast topped with an LA Orange Sauce n Sweet Potato Casserole.

Lemon Herbed Halfshell n Roasted Hatch n Reds Pepper Corn Relish

Come Back to Jamaica MON !

Feech Tacos Cali Style. Chipotle Hatch Pepper Pico, Honey Lime Slaw n Lime Pol-Mex Creama

Dang, It was a good week of eats while I fixed the motors on the boat.. :doowapsta


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Some think it is...lol
> 
> Start off with a Nawlings Cobb Salad
> 
> ...


Devine . . . absolutely DEVINE! . . . "I must spread some rep : (" . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Flip Flop Festival BBQ Cook-off*

Headed South for the Labor Day weekend to Port Lavaca. Not much on Lonestar beer, but Aaron Franklin's pit sure did me good. 4th chicken, 5 & 6 Bloody Mary, 8th beans, and my brisket hit the final table at 14 . . . I'll take it . . . wg


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Dove opener and ice cold frio light







Dove wraps









They are ready for this season






















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

sluggoatx said:


> Good looking dog. What breed is it?


Redbone coonhound


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Flip Flop Festival . . .*

a few more . . .


----------



## sluggoatx (Feb 2, 2012)

bobbyoshay said:


> Redbone coonhound


Thanks. We have a 4 month old Plott Hound with similar markings,but she has a straight tail. Hope she turns out as good looking as he is. Thanks again.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

sluggoatx said:


> Thanks. We have a 4 month old Plott Hound with similar markings,but she has a straight tail. Hope she turns out as good looking as he is. Thanks again.


They are gorgeous dogs. My female is going to see her male "friend" real soon. You don't see too many redbone a in Texas like you do in other states. Both the parent dogs to the pups are both from Ohio.

Jeep ride









At my shop after getting rattlesnake vaccine


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

He's got that "what is that" and "oh heck" look in those shop pics... good lookin dog.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Bull Minnow said:


> Jace ready to shoot a can
> limit of WW
> with a WW
> a lot of cleaning to do


man, all i see is a table full of grilled dove breasts wrapped in bacon with some pepperjack and jap in the middle


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I've had this Ranger for about a year but other than riding it around the parking lot at work I have never taken it anywhere so I figured I would load her up and take the new truck and Ranger to the beach for the first time.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

*SCB Vapor Trails*

Did a little prop testing last weekend :cheers:


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

She's finally here, I am like a kid on Christmas morning!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

trodery said:


> I've had this Ranger for about a year but other than riding it around the parking lot at work I have never taken it anywhere so I figured I would load her up and take the new truck and Ranger to the beach for the first time.


That's a heck of a trailer, well the whole rig is nice!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

You need a new prop, that is entirely too slow!!LOL



Im Headed South said:


> Did a little prop testing last weekend :cheers:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Growing up too fast*

Our son turned 21 on the 4th. Here he is with his first "legal" beer!
Koda also had a birthday on the 30th. He's 4. He really wasn't a fan of the glasses!
Grandson on the 1st day of Kindergarten.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Bottom Finder said:


> That's a heck of a trailer, well the whole rig is nice!


Yeah I would have that trailer torn up in one or two trips - I dont put wheels like that on my vehicles - nice rig and set up


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bull Minnow said:


> Jace ready to shoot a can
> limit of WW
> with a WW
> a lot of cleaning to do


I know what he wants for Christmas. Nice pictures.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Found a few little arrow points this morning. Also bought dad a new ride to replace his worn out four wheeler today.
View attachment 729890
View attachment 729898


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

My old lady hunting tonight


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> You need a new prop, that is entirely too slow!!LOL


Yea I got a slight prop problem :rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Our son turned 21 on the 4th. Here he is with his first "legal" beer!
> Koda also had a birthday on the 30th. He's 4. He really wasn't a fan of the glasses!
> Grandson on the 1st day of Kindergarten.


this is how i feel about birthdays nowadays! the peak of the hill is in my very near future.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Cooked me a small brisket for dinner. Rubbed it down yesterday, put it on the grill a noon, and eating dinner with the family now


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

From an old coot....
This Friday thread always brightens my day.
I enjoy seeing you young folks carrying on the hunting /fishing tradition. 
Like all the new rigs and the cooking photos.
Stay safe.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been snapping some shots of the Stang for an upcoming submission for a nationally circulated calender that I already have a spot in. Having a hard time catching the lighting right but believe the position is there...till I stopped at the entrance and got the shot with the T38's! Decisions...decisions...:spineyes:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tonight was the first runs at Baytown for me and the 'busa. Everyone was really kewl about helping me out with track protocol and such. Even the kids on the fast 'busas said my bike was clean. 

One of our most senior techs ran his rail tonight too. He had a bit of bad luck with a water pump, and I pulled him back to his pit on the 70. We got a lot of looks doing that, but it beat pushing it for sure. 

Stacy is feeling a lot better and went with me tonight to help me get in and out of my leathers. They need a few more passes to break in, but I really like them already. Mosquitoes on the white front make a pretty good bloody splat at 127.07 MPH. For you that watch drag racing, I had a .130 reaction time and turned at 12.074 ET. Not too shabby for a 303 pound rider that turns 52 next week. 

I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mont said:


> Tonight was the first runs at Baytown for me and the 'busa. Everyone was really kewl about helping me out with track protocol and such. Even the kids on the fast 'busas said my bike was clean.
> 
> One of our most senior techs ran his rail tonight too. He had a bit of bad luck with a water pump, and I pulled him back to his pit on the 70. We got a lot of looks doing that, but it beat pushing it for sure.
> 
> ...


"I had a .130 reaction time...."

I'm impressed! I can't even blink that fast anymore.

NICE BIKE.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One more from last night.


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> That's a heck of a trailer, well the whole rig is nice!


I used to work there during college. Great shop and great people. There is a lot of tenure at Sail and Ski! Good looking boat!


----------

